# fbsplash Bild wird nicht geladen [SOLVED]

## GTAdmin

Morgen zusammen.

Ich bin gerade dabei mir fbsplash einzurichten (Nach dem Howto bei Wiki).

Habe die grub.conf soweit fertig.

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r8

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sdb3 video=vesafb-tng:1280x1024@75,mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,theme:emergence console=tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

title=WindowsXP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Beim Booten meldet mir nun das System, dass es das Bild

```
/etc/splash/emergence/images/verbose-1024x768.png
```

nicht finden kann.

In welcher Datei gebe ich an, welches Bild geladen werden soll?

Ich brauche nämlich 1280x1024

GTAdminLast edited by GTAdmin on Mon Oct 16, 2006 6:51 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## nikaya

```
emerge -av splashutils
```

hast Du gemacht?Das legt die Images in /etc/splash ab.Je nachdem was Du als theme in grub.conf angegeben hast wird es dort gesucht.Es muß natürlich vorhanden sein,es gibt nämlich auch noch Themes in media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo und media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd.Schau am besten in /etc/splash nach.

Übrigens:

Der letzte Eintrag in der kernel-Zeile muß lauten:CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

----------

## GTAdmin

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -av splashutils
> ```
> ...

 

Ja, ich habe alle drei gemerged.

Aber irgendwie komme ich mit dem Wiki-Howto nicht zum richtigen Ergebnis

Habe auch ein paar andere und auch englische Howtos beäugt, aber das bringt mir alles durcheinander.

Den Eintrag CONSOLE... habe ich schon geändert (danke)

GTAdmin

----------

## nikaya

Hmmh,setz mal noch einen vga-Parameter,das war in einem anderen Thread die Ursache.Also vga=0x31A in die kernel-Zeile.

Schaden kann es auf jeden Fall nicht.

Und die genaue Fehlermeldung wäre auch mal interessant.

----------

## GTAdmin

So, wollte den Fehler eigentlich posten (hatte ihn abfotografiert   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Aber ich bin schon wieder ein Stück weiter.

Habe die grub.conf angepasst und nun bootet er auch quiet

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r8

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sdb3 video=vesafb-tng:1280x1024@75,mtrr,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024
```

Allerdings immer noch ohne Bild   :Crying or Very sad: 

Die Meldung auf dem Schirm habe ich wieder abfotografiert und lautet:

```
   Booting 'Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r8'

root (hd1,0)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sdb3 video=vesafb-tng:1280x1024@

75,mtrr,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

   [Linux-bzImage, setup=0x1a00, size=0x181329]

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

   [Linux-initrd @ 0x1ffd7000, 0x1897e bytes]

Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.
```

Ich setz die VGA Option nochmal dazu...

----------

## firefly

ähm er verwendet vesafb-tng und da ist der vga parameter falsch. die syntax ist fast richtig nur ersetzte das vesafb-tng durch vesafb. Denn vesafb-tng ist ein drop-in replacement für vesafb und hat deswegen keinen seperaten parameternamen sondern verwendet vesafb.

----------

## GTAdmin

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ähm er verwendet vesafb-tng und da ist der vga parameter falsch. die syntax ist fast richtig nur ersetzte das vesafb-tng durch vesafb. Denn vesafb-tng ist ein drop-in replacement für vesafb und hat deswegen keinen seperaten parameternamen sondern verwendet vesafb.

 

Japp, definetly.

Der vga Parameter hat bei mir eine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben (hat mir doch geschadet - war nur ein Witz   :Very Happy:  )

Wenn nur nicht dieses ständige rebooten wäre...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## firefly

ersetzte einfach das vesafb-tng durch vesafb  und dann sollte es passen, zumindestens mit dem framebuffer an sich.

----------

## GTAdmin

 *firefly wrote:*   

> ersetzte einfach das vesafb-tng durch vesafb  und dann sollte es passen, zumindestens mit dem framebuffer an sich.

 

Ja, der framebuffer sitzt einwandfei und läuft.

Ich möchte nur gerne beim fbsplash ein Hintergrundbilde sehen (z.B. wie bei der Gentoo Minimal CD),

aber irgendwie klappt das auch nach dem dritten durcharbeiten des Wiki-Howtos nicht...

Schade  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## saturday

Bei mir (ATI-9600-Grafikkarte) hats auch erst mit dem radeonfb geklappt.

Meine grub.conf-Einträge (Genkernel-Nutzer):

```
kernel (hd0,6)/kernel-Gensplash-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda9 udev

video=radeonfb:1280x1024-32@60 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 noapic (ALLES EINE ZEILE, logisch!)

initrd (hd0,6)/initramfs-Gensplash-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r8
```

Vielleicht gibt dir das ja weitere Anregungen.  :Smile: 

----------

## GTAdmin

Ja, danke

und wieder ein Stück weiter.

Neue Fehlermeldung

```
Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.

Can't open config file /etc/splash/emergence/1024x768.cfg.

No 8bpp verbose picture specified in the theme config.

Failed to get verbose splash image.

INIT: version 2.86 booting
```

Eigentlich glasklar... nur - ein Bild von dieser Bezeichnung liegt definitiv in diesem Ordner ?!?

Und ich wollte eigenltich 1280x1024 haben?

Da muss doch ein vorhergehender Befehl entweder fehlen oder falsch gewesen sein?

GTAdmin

----------

## firefly

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

> Ja, danke
> 
> und wieder ein Stück weiter.
> 
> Neue Fehlermeldung
> ...

 

da diese fehlermeldung vor dem "INIT:.." kommt, kann er die datei nicht in der initrd finden.

----------

## saturday

Schau mal unter http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Error_Message_complains_about_missing_8bpp_images_in_themes_like_livecd-2005.1 , ob das auf dich zutrifft!

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, der Wiki-Eintrag hat bei mir allerdings nicht weitergeholfen. Lösung bei mir war wie gesagt der radeonfb.

----------

## bbgermany

ne ganz dumme frage, die auflösung hast du aber beim erstellen der splash-initrd mit angegeben?

```

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024  -r 1280x1024 emergence

```

quelle: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fbsplash

----------

## GTAdmin

 *saturday wrote:*   

> Schau mal unter http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Error_Message_complains_about_missing_8bpp_images_in_themes_like_livecd-2005.1 , ob das auf dich zutrifft!
> 
> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, der Wiki-Eintrag hat bei mir allerdings nicht weitergeholfen. Lösung bei mir war wie gesagt der radeonfb.

 

Hm, danke, aber das hilft mir leider nicht weiter...

----------

## GTAdmin

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> ne ganz dumme frage, die auflösung hast du aber beim erstellen der splash-initrd mit angegeben?
> 
> ```
> 
> splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024  -r 1280x1024 emergence
> ...

 

Ja, hatte ich am Anfang gemacht. Leider bringt auch ein nachträgliches Setzen nichts...

----------

## GTAdmin

 *saturday wrote:*   

> Schau mal unter http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Error_Message_complains_about_missing_8bpp_images_in_themes_like_livecd-2005.1 , ob das auf dich zutrifft!
> 
> Ich hatte das gleiche Problem, der Wiki-Eintrag hat bei mir allerdings nicht weitergeholfen. Lösung bei mir war wie gesagt der radeonfb.

 

So, ein bisschen weiter hat mich das Posting nun doch gebracht.

Nachdem ich die Farbtiefe von 24Bit mit in der Kernel Kommando Zeile angegeben habe, lautet die neue Fehlermeldung nun

```
Failed to get image (null)

Failed to get verbose splash image
```

GTAdmin

----------

## firefly

könntest du mal den inhalt der generierten initrd-datei hier posten?

du kommst wie folgt an den inhalt:

erstmal schaust du um was für ein typ von image es sich handelt(entwerder gzipped cpio archiv oder ein ramfs-image):

```
file <initrd-datei>
```

wenn file folgendes ausgibt:

```
initrd-swsusp2: gzip compressed data, was "initrd-swsusp2", from Unix, last modified: Sat Aug 20 20:42:24 2005
```

dann an den dateinamen ein ".gz" anhängen und per gunzip entpacken.

jetzt nochmals per file den typ der entpackten datei prüfen.

Wenn file dies ausgibt,

```
initrd-swsusp2: ASCII cpio archive (SVR4 with no CRC)
```

dann handelt es sich um ein cpio archiv und du kannst es wie folgt entpacken.

```
mkdir temp && cd temp

cpio -id < <initrd-datei>
```

Ansonsten wird es sich um ein ramfs image handeln, welches du normalerweise per loop-back mounten kannst.

Da ich kein genkernel verwende und zusätzlich suspend2(bei dem ich auch beim resume einen netten slpash sehen möchte  :Smile: ) erstelle ich die initrd quasi von hand. Die Dateistruktur sieht bei mir wie folgt aus:

```
/mnt/temp

gentoolap -> ls -lR

.:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 168 2006-10-08 15:47 dev

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root  72 2006-10-08 15:47 etc

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  48 2006-10-08 15:47 proc

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  48 2006-10-08 15:47 root

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 152 2006-10-08 15:47 sbin

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  48 2006-10-08 15:47 sys

./dev:

total 0

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 5, 1 2006-10-08 15:47 console

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   48 2006-10-08 15:47 fb

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   48 2006-10-08 15:47 misc

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 1, 3 2006-10-08 15:47 null

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   48 2006-10-08 15:47 vc

./dev/fb:

total 0

./dev/misc:

total 0

./dev/vc:

total 0

./etc:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 208 2006-10-08 15:47 splash

./etc/splash:

total 68

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     7 2006-10-08 15:47 default -> mytheme

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root   104 2006-10-08 15:47 emergence

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root   104 2006-10-08 15:47 gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 66372 2006-10-08 15:47 luxisri.ttf

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root   104 2006-10-08 15:47 mytheme

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     7 2006-10-08 15:47 suspend2 -> default

./etc/splash/emergence:

total 4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1082 2006-10-08 15:47 1024x768.cfg

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  208 2006-10-08 15:47 images

./etc/splash/emergence/images:

total 552

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  99789 2006-10-08 15:47 silent-1024x768-256.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  21722 2006-10-08 15:47 silent-1024x768.jpg

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 364246 2006-10-08 15:47 verbose-1024x768-240.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  69687 2006-10-08 15:47 verbose-1024x768.jpg

./etc/splash/gentoo:

total 4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 889 2006-10-08 15:47 1024x768.cfg

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 208 2006-10-08 15:47 images

./etc/splash/gentoo/images:

total 576

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 202084 2006-10-08 15:47 silent-1024x768-256.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  21660 2006-10-08 15:47 silent-1024x768.jpg

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 291644 2006-10-08 15:47 verbose-1024x768-240.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  62170 2006-10-08 15:47 verbose-1024x768.jpg

./etc/splash/mytheme:

total 4

-rw-r--r-- 1 stephan users 876 2006-10-08 15:47 1024x768.cfg

drwxr-xr-x 2 stephan users 128 2006-10-08 15:47 images

./etc/splash/mytheme/images:

total 472

-rw-r--r-- 1 stephan users 284786 2006-10-08 15:47 silent-1024x768.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 stephan users 194828 2006-10-08 15:47 verbose-1024x768.png

./proc:

total 0

./root:

total 0

./sbin:

total 2314

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  415920 2006-10-08 15:47 splash_helper

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1460328 2006-10-08 15:47 suspend2ui_fbsplash

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  485156 2006-10-08 15:47 suspend2ui_text

./sys:

total 0
```

und meine grub-kernel zeile sieht wie folgt aus:

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda8 video=vesafb:ywrap,1024x768-16@60 elevator=cfq resume2=swap:/dev/hda6 splash=silent,fadein,theme:default quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/initrd-swsusp2
```

----------

## wols

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich kann Dir helfen  :Wink:  ich habe letztes u. dieses Wochenende auf meinen drei Kisten sowas gemacht (zwar mit Lilo aber macht nichts).

Ich glaube hier vermengst Du zwei Dinge:

'splashimage=(hdX,Y)/GRUB/myfile.xpm.gz' ist das Bild welches Grub im Hintergrund hat während du z. B. Gentoo- u. Windoof-Boot auswählst.

'fbsplash' wird verwendet nachdem Du Gentoo im Grub-Boot-Menü ausgewählt hast und der Gentoo-Kernel lädt und dan die Init-Scripts ihr Werk tun.

Hier mal als Beispiel meine Konfiguration bzw. Tätigkeiten (funktioniert so wirklich und ist total cool):

BootMENÜ-Lilo-Splash (für Grub entsprechend umsetzen):

```

# /etc/lilo.conf

# hat nichts(!) mit fbsplash zu tun:

bitmap = /boot/lilosplash-gentoo.bmp

bmp-table = 13,16,1,5,32,5

bmp-colors = 7,,,15,,

bmp-timer = none

# für fbsplash:

append = "apm=power-off pci=noacpi resume2=swap:/dev/hda1 video=sisfb:mode:800x600-16 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.0 console=tty1"

image = /boot/kernel-2.6.17-suspend2-r2

   root = /dev/hda5

   label = GENTOO

   initrd = /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.0-800x600

   read-only # read-only for checking

   restricted

   password = XXXXX

```

BOOT-Splash mit 'fbsplash':

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make

make modules_install

cp .config /boot/config-2.6.17-suspend2

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.17-suspend2

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.17-suspend2

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.0-800x600 -r 800x600 livecd-2006.0

lilo

# um es auch bei Suspend schön zu haben:

cd /etc/splash

ln -s livecd-2006.0 suspend2

```

Wenn wegen 8bpp gemeckert wird ist Dein Framebuffer nicht im Mindest-16bpp-Modus.

Bei meinem Beispiel ging es nur mit den genauen Angaben für meinen 'sisfb' im Notebook. Hier kann '/usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/' helfen.

Wenn der Framebuffer zwar 'da ist' aber kein Splash funktioniert stimmt hinter 'video=' was nicht.

Wenns immer noch nicht klappt frage bitte hier noch mal - das bekommen wir schon zum laufen.

Vielleicht sollten wir zusammen danach das deutsche Wiki aktualisieren?

----------

## GTAdmin

 *firefly wrote:*   

> könntest du mal den inhalt der generierten initrd-datei hier posten?
> 
> du kommst wie folgt an den inhalt:
> 
> erstmal schaust du um was für ein typ von image es sich handelt(entwerder gzipped cpio archiv oder ein ramfs-image):
> ...

 

Hossa, dass übersteigt bei weitem meine Gentoo Kompetenzen.

Ich habe eine Milliarde initrds mit slocate auf meinem Rechner gefunden. Woher soll ich denn wissen, welche Du jetzt haben möchtest?

Vielleicht ist das das Richtige (Hat zumindest mit Splash zu tun):

```
~ $ file /usr/share/splashutils/initrd.splash

/usr/share/splashutils/initrd.splash: ASCII English text
```

Mit dem Rest von Dir kann ich null Komma nix anfangen. Bin noch nicht so weit.

GTAdmin

----------

## GTAdmin

 *wols wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe ich kann Dir helfen  ich habe letztes u. dieses Wochenende auf meinen drei Kisten sowas gemacht (zwar mit Lilo aber macht nichts).
> 
> Ich glaube hier vermengst Du zwei Dinge:
> ...

 

Mit dem Wiki ist n guter Vorschlag.

Aber dass das Eine der Splash für Grub ist, wusste ich und die Kernel-Commandline für fbsplash.

Müsste aber auch so aus meiner grub.conf herauslesbar sein (Danke trotzdem für Deinen Beitrag)

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.17-r8

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sdb3 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@75,mtrr,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

title=WindowsXP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

GTAdmin

----------

## firefly

ich meinte eher die initrd, die du in grub angegeben hast  :Wink: 

```
initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024 
```

----------

## May-C

also nur nochmal um sicher zu gehen. wenn du folgendes machst (als root bezw mit sudo):

```
mount /boot

cd /boot

ls
```

dann wird 

fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024 aufgelistet?

falls ja würde ich trtzdem nochmals folgendes machen:

```
rm fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 emergence
```

und poste doch mal die ausgabe von diesem befehl...

----------

## GTAdmin

 *May-C wrote:*   

> also nur nochmal um sicher zu gehen. wenn du folgendes machst (als root bezw mit sudo):
> 
> ```
> mount /boot
> 
> ...

 

Ok, folgendes ist nun durchgelaufen

```
haktar boot # cd /boot/

haktar boot # rm fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

haktar boot # splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 emergence

o Creating directory structure..

o Copying /sbin/splash_helper..

o Copying themes..

  - emergence

o Creating initramfs image..

haktar boot #
```

Als root !

----------

## GTAdmin

Ich konnte eine weitere Zeile abschreiben, die noch vor der Meldung

"Failed to load image (null)" steht:

```
Failed to open config /etc/splash/emergence/1280x1024.cfg
```

Wie gesagt ist abgekritzelt und nicht kopiert, da ich keine Kopiermöglichkeit so früh habe.

GTAdmin

----------

## firefly

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

> Ich konnte eine weitere Zeile abschreiben, die noch vor der Meldung
> 
> "Failed to load image (null)" steht:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

bitte versuch mal an den inhalt der initrd (splash-emergence-1280x1024) zu kommen und hier zu posten.

EDIT: oder versuch es mal mit meiner methode die initrd zu erstellen:

die benötigten tools gibts hier: http://home.arcor.de/s.wezel/create_splash_initrd.tar.bz2

erstelle das verzeichniss initramfs (z.b. in /root/splash)

```
mkdir -p /root/splash/initramfs
```

darin erstellst du folgende verzeichnisse:

```
cd /root/splash/initramfs

mkdir -p dev/{fb,misc,vc}

mkdir -p etc/plash

mkdir {proc,root,sbin,sys}
```

im dev-verzeichniss werden folgende device-nodes erstellt:

```
cd /root/splash/initramfs/dev

mknod null c 1 3

mknod console c 5 1
```

jetzt noch den splash_helper program kopieren:

```
cp /sbin/splash_helper /root/splash/initramfs/sbin/
```

nun kompierst du das theme, was du verwenden willst nach /root/splash/initramfs/setc/plash (z.b. emergence)

```
cp /etc/splash/emergence /root/splash/initramfs/etc/emergence
```

optional kannst du nun noch die nichtbenötigten bilder(unter /root/splash/initramfs/etc/splash/<splashtheme-name>/images) und config-dateien(/root/splash/initramfs/etc/splash/<splashtheme-name>/*.cfg) löschen.

nun enpackst du das create_splash_initrd.tar.bz2 archiv nach /root/splash/

```
cd /root/splash

tar -xvjf <pfad/zum/archiv>/create_splash_initrd.tar.bz2 
```

danach führst du einfach das script create_initramfs.sh aus:

```
./create_initramfs.sh
```

das script erstellt die datei initrd-swsups2.gz

diese datei kopierst du nun einfach nach boot(es ist wichtig, das die datei in /boot ohne die endung .gz lautet):

```
cp  initrd-swsusp2.gz /boot/initrd-swusp2
```

danach einfach die grub.conf entsprechend an die neue initrd-datei-namen anpassen(falls du dich nicht enschieden hast beim kopieren die datei nach initramfs-emergene-1280x1024 zu nennen)

EDIT2: vergessen das noch das splash_helper programm kopiert werden muss

----------

## May-C

existiert denn überhaupt:

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/splash/emergence/1280x1024.cfg

 

???

Welche version verwendest du von splashutils?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ok hier kommt etwas ganz simpeles, was mir beim Einrichten des Framebuffer-Splashscreen aufgefallen ist:

```
ls /etc/splash/emergence/images/verbose-1024x768.png

ls: /etc/splash/emergence/images/verbose-1024x768.png: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

aber:

```
ls /etc/splash/Emergance/images

silent-1024x768.jpg   silent-1600x1200.jpg  verbose-1024x768.jpg   verbose-1600x1200.jpg

silent-1280x1024.jpg  silent-800x600.jpg    verbose-1280x1024.jpg  verbose-800x600.jpg

```

Findet er ohne probleme. Wichtig ist das der Name des "Themes" - hier "Emergance"  am Anfang gross geschrieben wird.

Die Gross und Kleinschreibung ist wohl nach irgendeinem Update geändert wurden :)

----------

## May-C

Bei mir existiert sowohl emergence als auch Emergance. Sehen auch ganz verschieden aus. Ausserdem ist nich nur die gross klein schreibung verschieden wenn du genau hineschaust...

----------

## nikaya

Da GTAdmin am Anfang schrieb er habe auch media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo und media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd gemerged könnte man auch versuchen mal ein anderes Theme zu wählen,anstatt sich an emergence oder wie auch immer es heißt festzubeißen.

Vielleicht liegt es ja wirklich nur am korrekten Namen oder Pfaden.

----------

## GTAdmin

 *May-C wrote:*   

> existiert denn überhaupt:
> 
>  *Quote:*   /etc/splash/emergence/1280x1024.cfg 
> 
> ???
> ...

 

Jau. Existiert ganz akkurat.

Ich habe den ganzen fbsplash Kram eben noch mal unmerged und wieder gemerged.

Die grub.conf habe ich so gelassen.

Die Fehlermeldung bleibt. Hier noch mal ganz genau (abfotographiert):

```
Can't open config file /etc/splash/emergence/1280x1024.cfg.

Failed to load image (null)

Failed to get verbose splash image.

INIT: version 2.86 booting
```

Splashutils V1.1.9.10-r1

GTAdmin

----------

## GTAdmin

Jetzt noch mal eine Info:

Nachdem ich fbsplash unmerged und wieder gemerged habe, wir nun zumindest kurz vor Ende des Bootvorganges ein Hintergrundbild angezeigt.

Und zwar genau nach:

```
* setting framebuffer console images                 [ok]
```

splash ist auf jedenfall in rc-update add splash boot

GTAdmin

----------

## GTAdmin

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ok hier kommt etwas ganz simpeles, was mir beim Einrichten des Framebuffer-Splashscreen aufgefallen ist:
> 
> ```
> ls /etc/splash/emergence/images/verbose-1024x768.png
> 
> ...

 

Also "Emergance" existiert in meinem System überhaupt nicht.

Nicht mal slocate findet da was nach einem updatedb

GTAdmin

----------

## GTAdmin

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Da GTAdmin am Anfang schrieb er habe auch media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo und media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd gemerged könnte man auch versuchen mal ein anderes Theme zu wählen,anstatt sich an emergence oder wie auch immer es heißt festzubeißen.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es ja wirklich nur am korrekten Namen oder Pfaden.

 

Ja, sehr gute Idee.

Dann müsste der splash_geninitramfs Befehl anders lauten und die grub.conf angepasst werden richtig?

livecd Themes 2006.1

GTAdmin

----------

## nikaya

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dann müsste der splash_geninitramfs Befehl anders lauten und die grub.conf angepasst werden richtig?
> 
> livecd Themes 2006.1
> ...

 

```
theme:livecd-2006.1
```

in grub.conf.

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x1024  -r 1280x1024 livecd-2006.1
```

Laut Doku müßte es so aussehen.

Ich weiß es aber nicht genau,habe es mit genkernel gemacht.

----------

## GTAdmin

 *Doe John wrote:*   

> Da GTAdmin am Anfang schrieb er habe auch media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo und media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd gemerged könnte man auch versuchen mal ein anderes Theme zu wählen,anstatt sich an emergence oder wie auch immer es heißt festzubeißen.
> 
> Vielleicht liegt es ja wirklich nur am korrekten Namen oder Pfaden.

 

So, gesagt getan.

Habe eine Andere Befehleszeile verwendet:

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 livecd-2006.1
```

Die grub.conf angepasst

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sdb3 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@75,mtrr,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x1024
```

Es kommt EXAKT der gleiche Fehler wie bei emergence auch.

Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass er nach dem Setzen der framebuffer images (Am Ende des Bootens) den Live-CD2006.1 Theme

nun als Hintergrund hat.

Allerdings möchte er hier obwohl ich es anders angegeben habe ein 1024x768 Bild haben?

Das Problem muss doch woanders sein.

Beide Themes den gleichen Müll?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Allerdings möchte er hier obwohl ich es anders angegeben habe ein 1024x768 Bild haben?
> 
> Das Problem muss doch woanders sein.
> 
> Beide Themes den gleichen Müll?

 

Also vielleicht versuchst du es einfach mal mit einem 1024x768 Bild. Wenn es dann klappt, weisst du das problem nur in der Auflösung liegt.

Prüfe nochmal in deinem Kernel nach ob du "vesafb-tng" Auflösung richtig eingestellt hast, Denn die sollte ja mit der des Bildes und der von Grub angegebenen übereinstimmen.

Was ich weiterhin vermute ist das es Probleme mit dem Pfad gibt.

```
Can't open config file /etc/splash/emergence/1280x1024.cfg.

Failed to load image (null)

Failed to get verbose splash image.

INIT: version 2.86 booting
```

Daher die "(null)". Aber mal was anderes:

Ich verwende den MaiHoshino-fbsplash und mit dem zcat befehl weiter unten kann man prüfen.

In welchen Verzeichnissen er beim Booten sucht.

Das Deutsche-Wiki-Howto hat bei mir auch nicht funktioniert weil eben die Pfadangaben unterschiedlich waren

(besgte Gross und klein Schreibung) aber das kann man ja recht leicht erstellen/koperen/umbenenen etc.

```
# ls /boot

...

fbsplash-MaiHoshino-1024x768

...

#  zcat /boot/fbsplash-MaiHoshino-1024x768 | cpio --list

.

dev

dev/fb

dev/misc

dev/vc

dev/null

dev/console

etc

etc/splash

etc/splash/MaiHoshino

etc/splash/MaiHoshino/1024x768.cfg

etc/splash/MaiHoshino/images

etc/splash/MaiHoshino/images/verbose-1024x768.jpg

etc/splash/MaiHoshino/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

etc/splash/luxisri.ttf

proc

root

sbin

sbin/splash_helper

sys

1199 blocks

```

Ähm?

 *Quote:*   

> Jetzt noch mal eine Info:
> 
> Nachdem ich fbsplash unmerged und wieder gemerged habe, wir nun zumindest kurz vor Ende des Bootvorganges ein Hintergrundbild angezeigt.
> 
> Und zwar genau nach ... 

 

Das es dort funktioniert beweist das der Frambuffer geht und auch als "consolenhintergrund" wunderbare dienste leistet.

Aber eben noch nicht beim Booten.

----------

## GTAdmin

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Allerdings möchte er hier obwohl ich es anders angegeben habe ein 1024x768 Bild haben?
> 
> Das Problem muss doch woanders sein.
> 
> Beide Themes den gleichen Müll? 
> ...

 

Also es liegen wirklich alle Bilder in diesem Verzeichnis.

Und im Kernel ist alles entsprechend aktiviert:

```
 <*>   VESA VGA graphics support

              VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

               (1280x1024@75) VESA default mode
```

So, die zcat Ausgabe kann ich auch anbieten:

```
# zcat /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2006.1-1280x1024 | cpio --list

.

dev

dev/fb

dev/misc

dev/vc

dev/null

dev/console

etc

etc/splash

etc/splash/livecd-2006.1

etc/splash/livecd-2006.1/1280x1024.cfg

etc/splash/livecd-2006.1/images

etc/splash/livecd-2006.1/images/verbose-1280x1024.png

etc/splash/livecd-2006.1/images/background-1280x1024.png

etc/splash/livecd-2006.1/images/text.png

etc/splash/livecd-2006.1/Vera.ttf

proc

root

sbin

sbin/splash_helper

sys

950 blocks
```

GTAdmin

----------

## May-C

hmmm langsam weiss ich auch nicht mehr woran es liegen könnte...

du könntest natürlich mal die ~x86 splashutils zu emergen obwohl ich mir ehrlich gesagt wenig davon erhoffe... aber man weiss ja nie   :Wink: 

Hast du auch wirklich alles im kernel (z.B. [*] Support for the framebuffer splash) bezw. benutzt du genkernel...?

----------

## GTAdmin

 *May-C wrote:*   

> hmmm langsam weiss ich auch nicht mehr woran es liegen könnte...
> 
> du könntest natürlich mal die ~x86 splashutils zu emergen obwohl ich mir ehrlich gesagt wenig davon erhoffe... aber man weiss ja nie  
> 
> Hast du auch wirklich alles im kernel (z.B. [*] Support for the framebuffer splash) bezw. benutzt du genkernel...?

 

1. Ja, Support ist drin

2. gentoo-sources 2.6.17-r8

----------

## May-C

kannst du mal lsmod posten?

----------

## GTAdmin

 *May-C wrote:*   

> kannst du mal lsmod posten?

 

```
~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_opl3_synth         10116  0

snd_seq_instr           6528  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       5888  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_ainstr_fm           2944  1 snd_opl3_synth

snd_seq                41136  3 snd_opl3_synth,snd_seq_instr,snd_seq_midi_emul

snd_pcm_oss            31904  0

snd_mixer_oss          14208  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_cmipci             26496  5

snd_pcm                62468  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_cmipci

snd_page_alloc          7816  1 snd_pcm

snd_opl3_lib            8448  2 snd_opl3_synth,snd_cmipci

snd_timer              16900  4 snd_seq,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib

snd_hwdep               7044  1 snd_opl3_lib

snd_mpu401_uart         6528  1 snd_cmipci

snd_rawmidi            17824  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_device          6152  3 snd_opl3_synth,snd_opl3_lib,snd_rawmidi

snd                    39140  19 snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_cmipci,sn d_pcm,snd_opl3_lib,snd_timer,snd_hwdep,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_devic e

soundcore               7392  1 snd

nvidia               4543572  12

skge                   29456  0
```

...

----------

## firefly

hast du dir mal die dmesg ausgabe(direkt nach dem boot) durchgeschaut ob da was wegen fbsplash drinnsteht?

----------

## GTAdmin

Ich glaube ich gebs erst mal auf, das läuft mir zu sehr aus dem Ruder.

Ich poste hier noch mal ein paar Sachen aus dmesg, setze den Thread aber spätestens morgen auf SOLVED

```
vesafb: unrecognized option mtrr

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, nv43 Board - p277h1  , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d5c0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd5f6, set palette = c00cd660

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: VBIOS/hardware doesn't support DDC transfers

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2006.1'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 6144k, total 262144k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2006.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'livecd-2006.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'livecd-2006.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'livecd-2006.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'livecd-2006.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'livecd-2006.1'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5
```

Das war alles zum Thema fbsplash und framebuffer

GTAdmin

----------

## firefly

und wie siehts mit dem laden der initrd aus, steht da was in dmesg?

EDIT: hast du eventuell vergessen

```
[*] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support
```

im kernel einzustellen?

----------

## GTAdmin

 *firefly wrote:*   

> und wie siehts mit dem laden der initrd aus, steht da was in dmesg?
> 
> EDIT: hast du eventuell vergessen
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Der Kernel Support für Ram Disk ist gegeben.

Hm, ich konnte nur das herausfischen:

```
Memory: 905256k/917504k available (2011k kernel code, 11724k reserved, 866k data, 176k init, 0k highmem)

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000180 0000441d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000180 0000441d 00000000 00000000

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 395k freed

SCSI subsystem initialized

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize
```

...

----------

## May-C

Habe das hier noch gefunden...

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: Before you rag your brains out, you must delete the symbolic link 'default' in the /etc/splash directory. Otherwise no images will show. (Gentoo-2.6.11-r9). You can also change the link to point to the theme you're using instead of deleting the link if you wish. 

 

----------

## May-C

noch was anderes du hast geschrieben

 *Quote:*   

> rc-update add splash boot

 

müsste glaub ich 

```
rc-update add splash default
```

sein.

Wird aber wohl keinen grossen Unterschied machen denk ich mir.

Ach ja und bootsplash ist hoffentlich nicht in einem runlevel!?

----------

## nikaya

 *May-C wrote:*   

> noch was anderes du hast geschrieben
> 
>  *Quote:*   rc-update add splash boot 
> 
> müsste glaub ich 
> ...

 

splash sollte schon im boot-Level sein,sonst wird Fbsplash erst ziemlich am Ende des Bootvorgangs gestartet.

----------

## May-C

stimmt nicht.

```
sudo rc-update show | grep splash
```

 *Quote:*   

> splash |      default

 

und splash kommt von anfang an...

im englischen wiki steht es auch so wie ich es habe. im deutschen steht es anders... ich bleibe mal bei meiner behauptung   :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *May-C wrote:*   

> stimmt nicht.
> 
> ```
> sudo rc-update show | grep splash
> ```
> ...

 

Hmmh,erscheint mir unlogisch,da die Default-Skripte erst nach den Bootskripten ausgeführt werden.Das die beiden Wikis unterschiedliche Angaben machen ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.

Aber wenn es bei dir sofort startet straftst Du meine Aussage lügen.

Da scheine ich wohl noch ein Verständnisproblem bezüglich des Initsystems zu haben.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Für Belehrungen bin allerdings ich immer offen.  :Wink: 

BTW:

@GTAdmin

Hättest den Thread nicht auf [solved] setzen müssen,da er eben noch nicht gelöst ist.

Das [solved] ist eine optische Hilfe für Suchende dass das Problem im Thread gelöst wurde.Das ist hier noch nicht der Fall.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *May-C wrote:*   

> stimmt nicht.
> 
> ```
> sudo rc-update show | grep splash
> ```
> ...

 

So einfach ist das nicht. Denn bei mir ist es in keinem Runlevel und ich hab trotzdem ein Hintergrundbild etc. Irgendwie hab ich jetzt das Gefühl die Deutschen Anleitungen sind immer "von Gestern". Zudem hab ich mein fbsplash auch nach dem Englischen Howto eingerichtet.

"/etc/init.d/splash" ist wohl nicht für das schicke Bild beim booten zuständig sondern für den Hintergrund in einer tty-console. 

Es hat denke ich damit zu tun das bei mir dieser "typische Bootvorgang" erst mit F2 sichtbar ist und nur bei Bedarf gestartet wird.

----------

## nikaya

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "/etc/init.d/splash" ist wohl nicht für das schicke Bild beim booten zuständig sondern für den Hintergrund in einer tty-console. 
> 
> Es hat denke ich damit zu tun das bei mir dieser "typische Bootvorgang" erst mit F2 sichtbar ist und nur bei Bedarf gestartet wird.

 

Stimmt,dafür wird ja der ganze initramfs-Kram gemacht:

 *gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If you'd like to get your splash background to appear earlier in your bootup process you'll have to use an initramfs. Otherwise, you can skip to the section Configuring Your Bootloader. 
> 
> Initramfs (initial ramfs) is a chunk of code that unpacks the compressed cpio image midway through the kernel boot process. The files contained within that image are then used to populate the root filesystem.

 

----------

## GTAdmin

Obwohl ich den Thread schon abgehakt habe...

Also default funktioniert gar nicht.

Ob boot oder default, das ändert nichts an meinem Fehler.

Bei boot wird jedoch wenigstens nach dem Hochfahren des Console Frambuffer (Am Ende des Bootens) ein Bild gestartet.

Ich habe mich auch schon in einigen Postings dazu geäußert, dass viele Howtos von gestern wirken (Nicht persönlich gemeint Mädels und Jungs, Ihr macht nen prima Job).

Ich werde mich auch mal auf das englishe stürzen.

GTAdmin

----------

## wols

Hallo,

lässt mir keine Ruhe  :Wink: 

Schreib mal bitte was Du für eine Grafikkarte hast.

----------

## GTAdmin

 *wols wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> lässt mir keine Ruhe 
> 
> Schreib mal bitte was Du für eine Grafikkarte hast.

 

nvidia GeForce 6600GT

----------

## GTAdmin

Jetzt kommt ein Knüller:

Wenn ich den silent mode in die grub.conf schreibe kommt zwar die Fehlermeldung wie bisher, aber

ab der Hälfte des Bootvorganges kommt der silent mode!

zwar nur Gentoo 2004.0 aber hey, das ist ein Fortschritt.   :Smile: 

Beim Herunterfahren funktioniert der silent mode auch von Anfang an einwandfrei   :Shocked: 

GTAdmin

----------

## wols

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

> nvidia GeForce 6600GT

 

Hallo,

probiere doch trotzdem noch mal mit verschiedenen 'video=[vesafb|vesafb-tng]:' und teste die Auswirkungen von http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/nvidia-guide.xml.

Bei mir funktionierte weder 'vesafb' noch 'vesafb-tng' - ich musste beim Desktop 'matroxfb' und beim Notebook 'sisfb' verwenden. Es hat tatsächlich nur mit den passenden FP-Treibern geklappt.

Melde Dich ruhig wieder  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

naja nur das die nvidia-treiber haben aber probleme mit dem nvidia-fb treiber, bzw. es kann zu problemen kommen.

Das steht auch in der readme von nvidia-drivers:

 *Quote:*   

> Q. My system hangs when switching to a virtual terminal if I have rivafb
> 
>    enabled.
> 
> A. Using both rivafb and the NVIDIA kernel module at the same time is
> ...

 

----------

